# electric door lock



## vana (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
has anyone had this problem, the habitation door will not lock
with remote key, but locks all right manually.
Is there anyone who has this problem, and having it fixed or is it a diy job?
It is not a battery problem, the battery is OK in the key.

Thanks vana


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Vana, 

Check all your fuses first.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## vana (May 9, 2005)

*door lock*

Hi Chris
Thanks for the reply, no problem with the fuses. all checked
the awning light and entrance light function as they should going out
after delay.
Thanks vana


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Does it unlock with the fob?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There may be some contacts at the top of the opening side of the door. (I don't know your van at all.)

If there are they are probably mucky. Give them a good rub with a rough cloth and then a very light coat of WD40 on your finger. (Do both sets of contacts - the ones on the door and those on the door frame.)

Ours rarely last more than a month without acting up. :evil: 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

1/. do the cab doors lock using the remote. 
2/. will the hab door lock when locking drivers door with the key, meaning, will using key in drivers door lock activate all doors to lock.
3/.have you listened at the hab door to see if there is a click or buzz or any sound when remote is pressed.

we will configure more after reply.

cabby


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,

I also have the Kontiki with the Hartnell door(I assume you have same door), yes it is a common problem. Mine is faulty again for the third time, I will be fixing it next week.
The problem is where the cable is connected into the door, the cables are very thin and not very flexible so the result is after the door opening and shutting eventually breaks the cables.
There are 4 cables connecting into the door only 2 of them are used for the Door locking mechanism, so you can use some of the spare cables to fix it. You will have to remove the rubber seal and door panel to access the lock mechanism where you will find a 4 pin connector, you should be able to carefully push out and move around the pins/cables so that the locking mechanism connects to a different cable colour, then inside the van under the left hand seat where the cables come into the van in the top left corner you will see the cables connected there. You should be able to identify your new cable here and disconnect/reconnect to the new one(s). Hope this is enough info for you to get fixed if DIY, otherwise if you have warranty still get dealer to fix it.

JD


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

I have noticed that the central locking system using the zapper in cold weather, sometimes affects the unlocking of the Hartell habitation door. The cab doors always work with the zapper, and the habitation door will always lock with the zapper even in cold weather. So could the problem be as a result of the awful cold weather we are experiencing


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Some cars have to be synched with the on board computer. This can happen randomly with no warning and seems to be a particular problem with Fiats (I don't what make your van is). The usual fix is to turn the ignition key to the 'MAR' position for 10 seconds then turn it off again. It should now be reset - but whetehr that's true of all Fiat's I couldn't say.

If that fails then have a browse through the handbook as the process is likely to be detailed in there somewhere.


----------



## vana (May 9, 2005)

*door lock*

hi cabby
1 cab doors do lockwith the remote
2 only the cab doors lock with the key used in the drivers door
3 there is a dull click sound when the rear lock and the central lock buttons are depressed.
any conclusions you may have will be great.

Dave 
the wiring runs inside the door so no contacts on edges of door so thanks for the thoughts on the subject.

Thanks a lot guys vana


----------

